# Hurricane, Bear, Or Karick Lake?



## jrbagadoughnuts (May 13, 2008)

Just wondering,



I'm thinking of getting out towards Munson this afternoon, & was wondering? Which lake is producing better? & Which lake would



be best suited for bassin from a kayak? Hurricane, Bear, Or Karick? Got the tackle, boat & time away from wife & kids any info would be



greatly appreciated..


----------



## usaf medic (May 29, 2008)

i like hurricane alot we have had alot of good luck there! alot check out our club pics hubcitybassmasters.com


----------

